# تعلم على ماكنة التفريز اليدوي او القديمة



## ابو عب (6 يوليو 2012)

نرجوا من الاحبة الكرام من يعرف العمل على ماكنة التفريز او الخراطة اليدوية دروس في كتب او فديو بالعربي:75::75::77::77:


----------

